# When to take the plunge



## Ann-Marie (Oct 17, 2006)

My husband and I struggled to conceive due to male factor infertility. He had a high percentage of immobile sperm and it took us two and a half years before we fell pregnant.

My mind is drifting at the moment about when to try for number 2 and my husband is very open and says the decision is in my hands... which does not make it any easier!

I would like my little boy to have a sibling close in age. I feel it would be good for him to have a sibling to go through school with, although obviously in different years. We enjoy daytrips as a family and I would like my children to be able to enjoy similar outings.

On the other hand my little boy is still very young, he is just over 7 months old. 

The thing is with our history of fertility problems it may take a while and when it does seem ‘right’ to try for a second, it may then take a long time and they would not be close in age. On the other hand there is always a chance of it happening quickly.

This may not make much sense but when I think of TTC again I feel guilt because I already have a baby and we enjoy him so much!

Is anyone else in a similar situation? Did anyone else take the plunge and TTC because it may take a while but with open eyes that it could happen sooner than last time? I would be interested to hear your views on when to try for number 2 x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello,

we have similar problems to you. except i got pregnant the first month we tried.  miscarried at 12 weeks. i thought i would get pregnant again straight away.......we didn't.  2 years later and a sperm test later. we were told we only had a 6% chance of it happening naturally.  The first lot of ICSI was successful...yippeeeeeeee. i stopped breast feeding at 6 months to try and get pregnant naturally.  all my peers are now pregnant and we are still not, 7 months later.  My advice, although it may be difficult having 2 so close together, it would also be a blessing. You really don't know how long it will take. maybe this time the   might be more enjoyable and not just about baby making.

Good Luck
Angela


----------



## Ann-Marie (Oct 17, 2006)

Thank you Angela. It seems as though our situations are quite similar. 

Well I’ve stepped away from the pill and we’re planning on taking a very relaxed approach to TTC this time around, although that’s easier said than done of course! Maybe if it doesn’t happen in a year or so and we can step things up a gear.

Your little boy looks very cute in your pic! x


----------

